# shrugging & benching



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

only been training 4-5 months so im impressed with my strength increases atm, although alot of people have said the first 6 months are the best for gains

wide grip bench - 100kgs x 10

shrugging (strapped) - 220 kgs x 10


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

also leg extensions one of my fave not sure kg's though the whole stack with 2x 10 kg dumbells on top..... x 6 reps


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Deano! said:


> only been training 4-5 months so im impressed with my strength increases atm, although alot of people have said the first 6 months are the best for gains
> 
> wide grip bench - 100kgs x 10
> 
> shrugging (strapped) - 220 kgs x 10


220kg is a good shrug


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

220k is an EXCEEDINGLY good shrug, especially for 10.

no billy BS here is there??

i know your style!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmmmmm we not talking in LBS here deano??

220 is a big shrug!!!

especially for 10 reps


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

just like to say this is Deano!'s thread not me ( Deano1)


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

DB, you just copied and said the exact same thing the guy above you said. It's bad enough Big has to PM you all the things to say normally, but no need to be so obvious...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

vervefan said:


> DB, you just copied and said the exact same thing the guy above you said


lol u little [email protected]

i agreed with Bigpete on the reps and weight but then my own point was made asking if he was confusingf the KG wiht lbs..u lil punk

and big has racked my brains on another matter many of times my friend


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

well done mate am on 280kgs x 10 a moment hopefull nail 300kgs in next couple of weeks, upper back and traps have took off with this exercise not a lot of people realise what it does for ur upper back if u go sick heavy


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

yes kgs guys lol 5 20 kg plats on each side inc 20 kg bar i wasnt doing anything near this originaly but my training partner pushes me more than could have imagened and he is shrugging more than me lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

deano, what weight are you?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

that's a good weight pal, I'm lifting that at the mo'..12 reps though. 5 sets..That weight being my last set. Traps are huge now..Keep it up


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

17 stone spot on atm mate, not sure in lbs what it is though matey..... i was lighter before i started training though n this is my sixth month training im building really well atm i dont a bf % count the other day in a mate gym and it was at 18% - 19% one of them :s

also my training partner i shrugged yesterday and he was shrugging 280kgs  lol but there was this guy there the bar was bending i counted up the weight and he was shrugging 360kgs with good form, i didnt think that was possible lmao hes not as big as i would have thought though

big pete : : why do you want to know my weight ?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Do you use a full range of motion when doing shrugs?


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i do on the loer weights but when im on 220 i cant lift my shoulders quite as much


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

you have been training for 4-6 months and you are 17 stone with 18% bf?

wow looks like coleman sould be scared!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fair play to you.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

just done a bf test in a mates gym its 20% and just under 16 stone 11 lbs...... 6 months ive been training


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Deano! and Deano1 very confusing......yep that is a big shrug.....what do you lot recon about weight:form benefit? I always use a lighter weight say 2-3 plates/side and lift up hard and squeeze for a second then lower.......I could lift a damn site more but it would be a half movement with no peak contraction...


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ud be shrugging bout same as me i reckon hen mate as with 2 3 plates either side my form is awesome, my training partner hit an amazing shrugging weight other day but there was virtualy no movemoent, but he was feeling it the day after haha


----------

